# Moving I-beam support pole



## DenH (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a couple of steel I-beams in the basement of my two-year old, one-story house.  One of the metal post supports is in the middle of a newly constructed bedroom.  I could work around it, but would like to add a new metal post support that would be 11'6" from the outside wall (poured concrete) and remove the existing support that is only 5' from the outside wall.  The other end of the I-beam has a support that is 11'6" from the outside wall and most of the other I-beam supports are this distance apart as well.  This I-beam is 28'6" long between the concrete walls.  I don't know why one support is located closer to the wall.  Above it is a guest bedroom with no unusual weight.  In building the bedroom I added a wall that runs perpendicular to the 10" joists so there is additional support under the floor that did not exist before.  Please give me your opinion on what I am proposing to do.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 14, 2011)

Am I right in thinking you want to move the support closer to the middle of the I beam?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 14, 2011)

If I'm following you correctly, you want to move 1 support post 6'5" closer to the center of the 28'6" I-beam.

Not sure what the reason for the location of this post is but, sure would like to ask the architect/engineer/builder.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 14, 2011)

It's almost never a good idea to move a support post that far.
If the post is move then some other form of support for that much load must be put in place.
No one here can guess what can be done. As the other poster suggest you really need to hire a structural engineer.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 14, 2011)

Sometimes if the soil condition isn't good the geoteck will have the builder move the support post to a better location. Like Joe said, you will need the advice of an engineer and if he approves the move he will want to inspect the dirt under the floor where you want to put it.


----------

